# Battle of the vertical bike racks



## habaden (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey everyone, after reading many positive reviews I bit the bullet and purchased a 1up bike rack earlier this year. I wanted something very durable that was also easy to use. After using it throughout the winter fat biking I find myself really disliking the way the arms rachet to unlock, its not intuitive to use and I feel like I'm breaking it every time I try to loosen it to get my bikes off.

I've now turned my attention to the vertical bike racks. Does anyone have a favorite that they like to use? The only requirement is that it has to fit fat bikes.

Currently, i'm looking at:
VelociRAX
Lolo Racks
North Shore Racks


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Velocirax by far. If you look at any of those in a side by side comparison, you'd come to the same conclusion.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

habaden said:


> Hey everyone, after reading many positive reviews I bit the bullet and purchased a 1up bike rack earlier this year. I wanted something very durable that was also easy to use. After using it throughout the winter fat biking I find myself really disliking the way the arms rachet to unlock, its not intuitive to use and I feel like I'm breaking it every time I try to loosen it to get my bikes off.
> 
> I've now turned my attention to the vertical bike racks. Does anyone have a favorite that they like to use? The only requirement is that it has to fit fat bikes.
> 
> ...


Is that the only reason you're going to vertical racks? I'm wondering what makes you feel it's not intuitive to use. Also, the bike will stick out much further, and seems like not the best option if you are only carrying one bike. There are other tray mount rear carriers besides `1up. Thule makes a great one with a different securing mechinism that you may prefer.


----------



## nmum (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't have first hand experience but came across these pages when I was looking into racks a couple of months ago:









Best Vertical Bike Rack for Sprinter? NSR/Recon/Lolo/Yakima?


I searched on here because I feel like this would be a hotly debated topic, but didn't really find any comparisons on vertical bike racks. I have a 2004 Sprinter high roof and I currently use a Yakima 4 bike swing out hitch rack: It works great with 1-3 bikes, but not that I am traveling with...




www.mtbr.com













Vertical Hitch Bike Rack Options


Looking for some help in picking out a vertical bike rack for my Honda Odyssey which has a Class III 2" hitch receiver on it. Needs to be either a 5 or 6 bike carrier. I also plan to install air spring inserts to help keep the rear up. I'm looking at the following racks: North Shore NSR-6...




www.mtbr.com





Just doing a quick skim right now it looks like Recon racks are mentioned in both threads and isn't on your current list. Not sure if you already considered it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

habaden said:


> Hey everyone, after reading many positive reviews I bit the bullet and purchased a 1up bike rack earlier this year. I wanted something very durable that was also easy to use. After using it throughout the winter fat biking I find myself really disliking the way the arms rachet to unlock, its not intuitive to use and I feel like I'm breaking it every time I try to loosen it to get my bikes off.
> 
> I've now turned my attention to the vertical bike racks. Does anyone have a favorite that they like to use? The only requirement is that it has to fit fat bikes.
> 
> ...


Are you tightening it too much?
If you push on the arm(like you are tightening it against the tire) it will allow the release handle to work much easier.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nebio (Jul 25, 2019)

Lolo rack has been working very well for us. 
It is a good fit for our Toyota sienna minivan. we can tilt the rack to fully open the van’s hatch with or without bikes loaded - nice for camping, grocery store trips etc... 
I like that the tilt mechanism seems sturdy simple and unlikely to break. It is a pin that you pull out and then insert into different sets of holes to achieve a different position. A cable keeps the pin attached to the rack so you don’t lose it and there is a clip that inserts on the end of the pin to keep it in place.
We use it to carry two 29er’s, a 24” a 20” . I like that it works well for the kids bikes and adult bikes.
I wipe any dust & grit out of the handlebar cradles before loading the bikes & have not seen any damage to the bars – nicest set of bars we have is SQ lab carbon.
We’ve gone on drives as long as a few hours and the bikes stayed secure to The rack using only the included bungees. the rack does not seem to sway much in our draw-tite hitch.
I can’t directly compare to the others mentioned by the OP. I would recommend the lolo based on our experience


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

habaden said:


> Hey everyone, after reading many positive reviews I bit the bullet and purchased a 1up bike rack earlier this year. I wanted something very durable that was also easy to use. After using it throughout the winter fat biking I find myself really disliking the way the arms rachet to unlock, its not intuitive to use and I feel like I'm breaking it every time I try to loosen it to get my bikes off.
> 
> I've now turned my attention to the vertical bike racks. Does anyone have a favorite that they like to use? The only requirement is that it has to fit fat bikes.
> 
> ...


???????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a Velocirax 5X and it works well for us. Relevant to this conversation:

The stock baskets on a Velocirax won’t accommodate fat tires. They do sell fat baskets. I assume Recon is the same. 

NSRs (and the similar Yakima) are intended for suspension forks. They don’t work well with some rigid forks. 

The Lolo’s handlebar carry is probably the most versatile. 

I also have a 1-Up with the fatbike spacers, and use that for our fatbikes in the winter. I don’t want to use a stainless steel rack in winter conditions.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ctxcrossx said:


> Is that the only reason you're going to vertical racks? I'm wondering what makes you feel it's not intuitive to use. Also, the bike will stick out much further, and seems like not the best option if you are only carrying one bike. There are other tray mount rear carriers besides `1up. Thule makes a great one with a different securing mechinism that you may prefer.


What makes you think a vertical rack has 4 bikes sticking out further than 4 on a traditional rack? 
I'm wondering if you've actually seen a vertical rack in person.


----------



## aaronka970 (May 7, 2010)

I’ve been happy with my North Shore 4 rack. I bought it because it’s simple, strong, somewhat light compared to some others. I only have mountain bikes and it works with my kids 24” hotrock. Bikes don’t stick out that far behind the car. Definitely much less than if I were using tray racks.

is it perfect? No. It’s gonna probably scratch fork crown. But I don’t think a perfect rack exists- they all have some strengths and weaknesses.

I also like how quick it is to load and unload.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> What makes you think a vertical rack has 4 bikes sticking out further than 4 on a traditional rack?
> I'm wondering if you've actually seen a vertical rack in person.


He never mentioned carrying 4 bikes...actually never mentioned carrying more than just his. So my recommendation (as seen above) was specific to carrying one bike. But I didn't assume either way, which is why I asked my initial question. And yes, I have seen a vertical rack.  For all I know, he could have the 1 bike carrier from 1 up...and yes, a vertical rack system would stick out more than that.


----------



## John339 (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm watching this thread too, and to learn the options...



aaronka970 said:


> Bikes don't stick out that far behind the car. Definitely much less than if I were using tray racks.


The above is my major consideration. 4 bikes on a platform seems it would extend quite a bit and perhaps become an issue.



aaronka970 said:


> is it perfect? No. It's gonna probably scratch fork crown. But I don't think a perfect rack exists- they all have some strengths and weaknesses.


Any issues for carbon forks?

Any better options for 4 bikes?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

We have the Northshore and I find it a bit frustrating with some bike fork setups. Bikes with the (annoying) spin blocks are a bit of a pain, won't work for my gravel bike, and it won't work on my wife's ebike at all (even if you can lift it up that high). So unless you are planning on hauling a bunch of fairly standard suspension fork mountain bikes, you might cross the NS off the list.

On the positive side, the NS is a good value and made with quality materials. We picked ours up second hand for $250 and still like it in spite of the limits. We'll probably sell it off soon though since my wife is riding with me more since she has the ebike and it doesn't work with that at all.

I endorse everything aaronka970 said above. Just the ebike thing was a deal breaker.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> What makes you think a vertical rack has 4 bikes sticking out further than 4 on a traditional rack?
> I'm wondering if you've actually seen a vertical rack in person.


a vertical rack sticks out WAYYY further than a single tray one-up. Multiple feet further. I've had my one up for like 6 years, no issues.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Streetdoctor said:


> a vertical rack sticks out WAYYY further than a single tray one-up. Multiple feet further. I've had my one up for like 6 years, no issues.


I was comparing it to a 4 tray.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I know this is only tangential to the OPs comment, but one of the things I really dig about the 1Up is how modular it is. Yes with 4 bikes on it, it sticks out pretty far. But only when you have 4 bikes on it. If you are only hauling 2 bikes, it doesn't stick out any further than a vertical rack and it's a much lower profile.

With any of the vertical racks, you are always stuck with bikes poking out moderately far and tires up 7 feet off the ground.

If you are always hauling 4+ bikes then the vertical rack is the way to go. I have both the 1Up and the Northshore, if I were forced to pick 1, it would be the 1Up simply because it's pretty rare that I move 4 bikes. For the 10-20% of the time I need to haul that 4th bike, I have the slightly awkward option to do so.


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

Can I have your 1up? I'll pay shipping. ...


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll pay shipping plus a case of beer of your choice!

Considering 1Up has a 5-6 week shipping delay, I doubt you'll have trouble finding a buyer.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I like my 1UP, but am looking to add an upright rack, mostly because I don’t like how far 4 bikes stick out (add the swing arm, and it’s like 5), and sometimes have more than 4. 2-3 bikes, it’s great.

I’ve owned a NS Rack. Great for shuttling smooth roads, but it marks up the forks.

Used basket style (Alta, Recon etc) are the easiest to load, but the bike move more than I like (suspension), and are heavy.

I am Lolo curious. I store my bikes the same way, but want to hear from a bike manufacturer about traveling with them in that position.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

NS-NV said:


> I like my 1UP, but am looking to add an upright rack, mostly because I don't like how far 4 bikes stick out (add the swing arm, and it's like 5), and sometimes have more than 4. 2-3 bikes, it's great.


I have a 2 tray 1Up and a 4 slot Northshore and the combo works very well so long as all the bikes work with the Northshore style rack. The NS is about the same cost as 2 extra 1Up rails and as you say keeps the bikes a bit closer in. I managed to snag the NS rack up for $250 second hand so it was quite a lot less expensive than the 1Up extra rails.

Also... ebikes are too F*ing heavy for lifting onto the NS even if they work right.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

I am torn between the Velocirax and the Lolo

There are many options out there to consider
Velocirax
Lolo
North Shore
Alta Racks
Recon 
Yakima Hangover
Woof-Rax


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Ogre said:


> I know this is only tangential to the OPs comment, but one of the things I really dig about the 1Up is how modular it is. Yes with 4 bikes on it, it sticks out pretty far. But only when you have 4 bikes on it. If you are only hauling 2 bikes, it doesn't stick out any further than a vertical rack and it's a much lower profile.
> 
> With any of the vertical racks, you are always stuck with bikes poking out moderately far and tires up 7 feet off the ground.
> 
> If you are always hauling 4+ bikes then the vertical rack is the way to go. I have both the 1Up and the Northshore, if I were forced to pick 1, it would be the 1Up simply because it's pretty rare that I move 4 bikes. For the 10-20% of the time I need to haul that 4th bike, I have the slightly awkward option to do so.


I'll agree and disagree. Any time you are carrying 5+ bikes, a vertical rack is the way to go. A 4- rack just works too well to go with anything else, especially a 1up.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## John339 (Apr 5, 2021)

Trying to monitor this thread closely for myself that will always carry 4 bikes (kids, mountain bikes, gravel bikes)....

*Extension:*
My top concern is how far a 4 bike rack will extend, especially when backing up, trying to turn while backing up, trying to avoid whatever is behind me. I also drive a pickup, so it's already long in a parking lot.

I don't know if a 1up 2″ Heavy Duty 4 tray extends further than a vertical, or by how much?

*Accommodate:*
My other concern is how well the racks accommodate a variety of bikes (gravel bikes with drop bar, mountain bikes with suspension, kids, etc).

I don't know how many drop bar bikes vertical racks can accommodate compared to a tray.

I have also read some vertical racks do not accommodate non-suspension forks, therefore won't accommodate non-mountain bikes like gravel and road bikes. So that eliminates North Shore Racks.

Recon Racks says: "While the racks weren't DESIGNED to carry road bikes, they will do it with a little extra love..you may simply need to space the wheel away from the basket a bit with some foam and tape/zip tie. Basically trying to imitate a mountain bike tire on the road bikes.....We do not recommend leaving your road bike in the rack while shuttling rough back roads."

^^ I have no idea why vertical racks cannot easily accommodate road bikes, and if the same "extra love" needs to be given to gravel bikes. I assume the baskets don't hold/secure the tire enough on road/gravel bikes. I also assume a tray rack (1up) would be better? I rather not hassle with foam, tape, zip ties, and want a properly designed rack.

VelociRAX doesn't mention anything special about gravel bikes, but not sure if VelociRAX doesn't disclose any gravel issues, or have a better design than Recon (but the design looks the same to me).

*Concerns:*
The tire basket split of the VelociRAX concerns me. Not sure if myself and family members will accidentally get spokes caught in the basket.

Lolo racks use the handle bars, and again I'm concerned with snagging a cable.

*Others:*
Alta Racks looks like another good alternative to add to the list. I like the wheel basket (same with Recon) so there's no interference with spokes. But it might have the same gravel bike limitation that Recon has (because of similar design).

So far my list would be Alta Racks or Recon. But needing to use "extra love" and attention for road bikes (presumably gravel bikes too) is a no-go. So then I'm back with a 4 bike tray and it greatly depends on how much more it extends the back of my vehicle.

Thank you.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

FWIW: the “X” spaced Velocirax models are intended to provide spacing for drop bars that don’t overlap well in a traditionally-spaced MTB rack. 

I don’t see any issues with spokes and the basket opening.


----------



## John339 (Apr 5, 2021)

More info from my research...

It seems there's potential issues for each rack, and designers are attempting to solve them. Not sure if a designer has solved all the issues, so there could be compromises.

Still not sure which issues to be concerned with, and which designer has solved it, and which issue is still unresolved.

Most seem to have issues with pedals, handle bars, etc getting in the way or too cramped. If this isn't solved, your bike is going to be banged up, or shifters and other stuff broken. VelociRAX might have solved this because you can order an extra wide rack and adjust the basket spacing. If you have 4 bikes, order the 5X (for more money), remove 1 basket, adjust the spacing, and now you'll have more space between bikes.

Seems you may have to pay attention to the load order of the bikes.

Potential issues if you have fenders, mounted computers, mounted lights, etc.

*Crowding*
Potential damage. 




































*Frame contact*
loloracks contacts the bike frame (handlebars), while others don't. This doesn't seem good in the long run, unless you don't care about your handlebars. But maybe the frame mount makes it more universal with other bikes (road, kids, fat bikes)?










*Fenders*
Fenders seem to be an issue for any vertical rack.









*Accommodate Variety*
Still not sure why some can/can't handle drop bars or road bikes. Not sure if its an issue with thin tires or drop bars.

*Loading Height*
Velocirax is tall (and presume the similar heights with all the vertical racks), hence the need for this type of rack to pivot (and getting into the back of a vehicle). If others are shorter, you might have to be concerned with bottoming out over speed bumps. Just be careful of height limits.









I also really like the idea being able to use the rack to store/move the bikes in the garage (not cheap).


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice summary!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Excellent summary. 

The Velocirax can be used as storage as well (it supposedly comes with the wall mount kit as part of purchase.). No additional parts/purchase necessary for this feature like you would have to pay for with Alta Racks. The whole bike storage/ rack storage ha to be looked at closer if you currently have bikes in different places in your garage in order to fit cars etc in vs now placing all the bikes in a single location that needa to be completely clear all the way to the wall (Velocirax) or anywhere in the garage (Alta racks)

The idea of buying a 5 bike rack and removing a rack and moving the spacing around won’t work with all the racks. It will only work with the racks that don’t have set basket locations. The Alta racks doesn’t have set backer locations and baskets can be moved around for flexibility. I don’t believe the Velocirax can do this. There are specific bolt holes for the baskets to get bolted through.

Lolo racks philosophy afterexchanging emails with them is handlebars are cheap and easy to replace. Even carban bars can be had cheap these days so concerns (again... according to them) about scuffs on the bars or bar cracks etc are easily remedied with new bars vs having damaged frames etc from possibly other racks.

I am very concerned with rubbing/damage between bikes. That is why I have not made any decision yet either.


----------



## John339 (Apr 5, 2021)

cue003 said:


> I am very concerned with rubbing/damage between bikes. That is why I have not made any decision yet either.


They all seem to have a potential to rub/damage and it will depend on the bikes, and near impossible to know as a buyer unless you can test it out first (though most places have a return policy). And if you change your bike or configuration in the future, you may have a rubbing/damage issue. Something I don't like to think about when spending $800+, and rather buy once cry once.

On vertical racks, I don't like seeing potential rubbing, banging, or tweaks, especially on a $800+ rack. Notice the handlebars touching. Notice the rubber band on the brake lever. I cannot rely on rubber bands, padding, and too much tweaking; nor is this something I want to do frequently. And again, if you decide you want front fenders, that could be another issue to deal with.









Also VelociRAX's website says this about 3 and 5 bike racks: "Our 5X and 3X racks feature 15 inch spacing so drop bar bikes can be loaded without interfering with the next loaded bike." So that's like saying 4 drop bar bikes on a 4 bike rack (12 inch spacing) can be a problem.

I went back to reconsider tray racks (1up, Kuat, Saris). I was hoping for an ideal, no-brainer solution to a potential rubbing/damage problem for any bike. I like how they alternate placement direction, but the seats and handlebars can still potentially touch, but that might be easier to deal with by some other design features or simply raising/lowering the seat post. 1up/Saris try to resolve this by height staggering, but still may not solve all cases. Saris and Kuat try to resolve this with more space between the bikes (but that makes for a longer rack), and still may not resolve for all cases. Kuat also lets you lower/raise the front tire, which has a better chance to resolve the problem (instead of raising/lowering seat post). HOWEVER, Kuat's front cradle can rub/damage the fork/brake area. The other solution is to adjust your seat post so the seat/handlebars don't touch. Also might need to be careful with the pedals when loading so they don't hit the frame. You might also be able to resolve some of the seat/bar issues by moving the bikes further left/right if you have the wheelbase.

Another consideration is a rack that won't interfere with fenders or attachments around the wheels that may interfere with holding the bike to the rack (bike packing racks). Removable fenders can mitigate this, but it's just something more you'll have to do if you don't pick the right rack. 1up/Saris design can be used with fenders and/or racks.

They all seem to have a potential issue that might require thinking, patience, time, tweaks, or having to buy another $800+ rack. And be mindful of the wheelbase specs.

I don't like tradeoffs, but here's what I think they are for 4 bikes...

*Trays *
Might have less issue with bikes contacting each other.
Extend further back from the vehicle and might be a problem in a tight parking lot.
No problems with fenders or attachments around the wheel/fork area on 1up/Saris design.

*Vertical*
Doesn't extend as far from the vehicle, but still could be too far.
Easier to store off vehicle if using the garage mount.
Can store bikes on rack in the garage.
Can tilt to get into back of vehicle (if that's important).


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

The fundamental problem with vertical racks is the bikes can't be moved relative to each other. Regardless of whether it uses the tire, handlebar, or fork to hang the bike, you are stuck with that mount point with no room for shifting the bikes relative to each other. Also, where the platform racks stretch out further back, the vertical racks just squeeze the bikes closer and closer together. 

Platforms like the 1Up allow you to shift the bikes side-to-side which is a huge help. I still have issues, but you learn pretty quick what loading order works best.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Ogre said:


> Platforms like the 1Up allow you to shift the bikes side-to-side which is a huge help. I still have issues, but you learn pretty quick what loading order works best.


This. The 1up is the only rack that gives you close to a foot of usable tray to move the bike back and forth. Learning how to do this alleviates all contact between bikes.

It was also mentioned that the Kuat has more space between trays. While this is true in 2 bike mode, the moment you add the +2 bike tray, now they are ridiculously close. They are the worst 4 bike rack you can buy if you actually like your bikes.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My experience:

With my 1-Up I can shuffle bikes side to side to get a good fit (unlike a Kuat with established positions). BUT- I need to strap down pedals so that I don’t get shuttle beaver from a crank backpedaling enough to bring a pedal in contact with the other bike. 

No rubbing or any contact issues with the Velocirax.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

My current Thule T2 Pro XT has 12.5 inches between trays and the trays can move left to right 4.5 inches each as well to alleviate rubbing/touching issues.

so I figure a Velocirax 5X with 15 inches of clearance for use primarily with 4 bikes (not all 29ers) with the occasional grandpa bike to make 5 would be a good fit. At least it seems to make sense in my head.


----------



## John339 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ahh....so for 4 bikes, just get the VelociRAX 5X, and don't use the 5th basket.


----------



## DudeAbides (Oct 18, 2018)

After doing a ton of research I ended up with a Lolo rack. After 2500 miles round trip I must say I'm extremely happy with my choice. Simple and heavy duty construction. The rack holds the bikes very secure, no movement at all and even my kids can load and unload it easily.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I will put my support to the NSR.
I do live in British Columbia and the close to Vancouver, so maybe I am bias......?
NSR are well supported around here!
I have used them for the last 13 years.
They are sturdy, simple, no moving parts, foldable so storage is easy and works great for mountain bikes.
However, they don't work well with Gravel or road bikes but I have seen them mounted on a NSR, unfortunately I did not see the modification they had done........
I have had 4 bikes with different geometries, sizes and never had any issues with them fitting or any damage to any of the bikes. I have driven 30- 40 kms of logging roads with 4 bikes - no issues.
(I do set the rack up as far as I can get up so the rear wheel has lots of distance from the road.)
My biggest beef with rack on the back are the stupid drivers (Specially in town) that could or can rear end you......
I have been rear ended twice with my bike on the back.........not fun and a super pain in the a$$!!!!!!
Also, I have a fat bike and fits like a charm.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

DudeAbides said:


> After doing a ton of research I ended up with a Lolo rack. After 2500 miles round trip I must say I'm extremely happy with my choice. Simple and heavy duty construction. The rack holds the bikes very secure, no movement at all and even my kids can load and unload it easily.


do all your bikes have dropper posts? If you are a tall rider and don't have a dropper will the extension of the seat be a problem to touch the back of your van or cause any other issue?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I was planning to buy a NSR-6 when we got a truck last year. NSRs are simple, proven, and hold bikes securely. And with a full-size truck, why not get a 6 instead of a 4? There’s really no downside and makes it easier on shuttle days or taking an extra bike or two on a trip (e.g. on my last Moab trip we brought a couple DJ bikes for playing in the park after dinner).

But every rack is a compromise. NSRs don’t work well with curly bars or with some rigid MTB forks. And depending on bar width and stack height, it can be a challenge to fit certain combinations of mountain bikes. There is usually an answer, but it can take some finding. That’s why I changed my mind in the end, since we have a couple gravel bikes and one rigid fatbike. 

I planned to buy a couple fat baskets from Velocirax and install them seasonally. Then I realized that would be more work than necessary, and I already have a two-tray 1-Up with the fatbike spacers installed. I’m not likely to carry more than 2 fatbikes anyway (certainly not during COVID) and I’d rather use an aluminum rack during the winter. 

I have the only Velocirax hereabouts. Lots and lots of NSRs. Recons were briefly popular but not anymore. There are a couple Lolos. I’ve never seen an Alta. I know a bunch of people who went for the Yakima because you can get it at REI and use a coupon and a dividend. It’s pretty adjustable. But it only works with suspension forks and I think it just looks chintzy.


----------



## John339 (Apr 5, 2021)

Alta Racks has some interesting features that may not be found on other vertical racks:

Sliding baskets. Also removable, replaceable.

Off-road upper horizontal bar tie down points, connect the rack directly to the vehicle to create 3 sided super stable for rough roads and long travel. Notice the horizontal end tie down points that can attatch back to the vehicle. This would seem to be a lot more stable over uneven roads. I now imagine 4x bike trays and other vertical racks having a lot of sway when on uneven roads, and this design should greatly reduce the side movement and stress. Or maybe vertical racks have more of this problem than trays because of the height/angle/leverage.









The wheel baskets are thinner allowing them to get under fenders. Though in this photo it looks like they had to remove the fender wire:









Not sure about the internal and external hitch stabilizers. It's either super beefy and better than everyone else's design; or because of its design, not as good as others. Not sure how others hold up over time.

Doesn't have a damper for when the rack comes down, but Alta makes a point about the leverage between the low hitch and top bar making it easy/simple. It's also not lowering that far, so there shouldn't be that much weight. Their video makes it look easy/simple enough. Looks easier to remove from the hitch too.

With 4x bikes...vertical racks seem to have more tasks involved loading/securing the bikes, and making sure the rack/bikes don't wobble/sway versus 1up 4x tray.

I also don't know if the class of hitch makes a difference with 4x bikes. I use a class III and IV hitch, and can't imagine 4x tray length extension causing hitch problems offroad. And the tray might be better with less side-to-side movement because of the lower gravity angle.


----------



## Dickies138 (Nov 24, 2020)

I ordered the Lolo a couple weeks ago, but it hasn't come yet. My hybrid bike that I would like to transport on trips has fenders, and we will be transporting kids bikes (20" & 24"), and it seemed like the rack most accommodating of all the various styles of bike.


----------



## DudeAbides (Oct 18, 2018)

cue003 said:


> do all your bikes have dropper posts? If you are a tall rider and don't have a dropper will the extension of the seat be a problem to touch the back of your van or cause any other issue?


I can't imagine it could be long enough to touch, there's more space there than it seems. If we get a ride in soon I'll take a side pic to show.


----------



## nebio (Jul 25, 2019)

cue003 said:


> do all your bikes have dropper posts? If you are a tall rider and don't have a dropper will the extension of the seat be a problem to touch the back of your van or cause any other issue?


I have a 185 mm dropper post on my 29er. If it is extended all the way when in the the Lolo the seat can touch the back of our Toyota sienna's liftgate. 
I think the main reason for that is because I intentionally have the upright of the Lolo leaning as close to the siennas liftgate as possible. If I had the upright of the Lolo adjusted further out (you have some options to adjust how close it sits to the vehicle ) to the back of our liftgate then I don't think I would have to partially lower the seat. 
I actually really like that because the bikes feel tucked in nicely to the vehicle with the ability to have the Lolo mounted close. All I do is drop the seat post a bit and the seat does not touch the van.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

DudeAbides said:


> I can't imagine it could be long enough to touch, there's more space there than it seems. If we get a ride in soon I'll take a side pic to show.


 Awesome. A pic would be great if you remember.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

nebio said:


> I have a 185 mm dropper post on my 29er. If it is extended all the way when in the the Lolo the seat can touch the back of our Toyota sienna's liftgate.
> I think the main reason for that is because I intentionally have the upright of the Lolo leaning as close to the siennas liftgate as possible. If I had the upright of the Lolo adjusted further out (you have some options to adjust how close it sits to the vehicle ) to the back of our liftgate then I don't think I would have to partially lower the seat.
> I actually really like that because the bikes feel tucked in nicely to the vehicle with the ability to have the Lolo mounted close. All I do is drop the seat post a bit and the seat does not touch the van.


Good to know the distance the vehicle is somewhat adjustable. I will be putting whichever rack on the back of a Chrysler Pacifica.

Do you have to bungee your front wheels to stop them from spinning in the wind?

And did you get the optional light bar kit with the Lolo?


----------



## DudeAbides (Oct 18, 2018)

The front wheel will spin if left free, I’ve been using cable bike locks to prevent it, just an extra measure to keep honest people honest.

You can get led light strips that plug into the trailer plug for around $20 that do the same thing as their light kit.


----------



## nebio (Jul 25, 2019)

cue003 said:


> Good to know the distance the vehicle is somewhat adjustable. I will be putting whichever rack on the back of a Chrysler Pacifica.
> 
> Do you have to bungee your front wheels to stop them from spinning in the wind?
> 
> And did you get the optional light bar kit with the Lolo?


the front wheels do spin if not Bungie'd.

In the pic I posted, I have some extra bungees because we were going on a couple hundred mile road trip. I'm not sure they are necessary though. on all the local rides that we've used the rack, I just use the handle bar and rear wheel bungee's that are attached to the Lolo rack and do not see the bikes move around.

I do not have the LED kit.

Another thing to mention is that for our sienna minivan I have some firestone airbag- helpers in the rear springs. I had never heard of these before but met a guy with a similar set up who recommended them for the van.
They are hooked to some tubing and a Schrader valve mounted under my rear bumper. I use a bike pump to pressurize them to 35 psi when we have the rack loaded with bikes and a bunch of other gear in the car. It is nice because it levels the load and prevents the rear of the van from sagging down.


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

Love our NSR.










Quick on and off. The hardware to tie down the rear wheels is just a series of simple UV resistant knotted ropes instead of rubber bungee attachments. So simple, cheap and easy to replace if worn. 7 years on and still rock solid.

No bike racks are perfect. The fork crown cradle will mar the paint off your forks if you do not apply some helicopter tape. The front wheel will spin when the vehicle is on the move so I tie it down with some twisty rubberized wire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

